# Renvoyer (= réexpédier)



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola a todos... 


Me incomoda un poco traducir "renvoyer" por "remitir", "hacer referencia a" en esta frase: 

".....dans lequel les technologies nouvelles s’appuient sur des outils de simulation de plus en plus sophistiqués, renvoyant eux-mêmes à des théories mathématiques dites avancées et/ou émergentes...."


"...en el cual las tecnologías nuevas (_o nuevas tecnologías_) se apoyan en herramientas de simulación cada vez más sofisticados, que utilizan/hacen referencia/nos remiten a su vez a teorías matemáticas llamadas avanzadas y/o emergentes...."


Les mando un gran saludo desde aquí y les agradezco por su ayuda


----------



## linspiration

Hola Dingo, 

A priori habría empleado remitir, creo que iría bien. 
Sin embargo, también podrías decir: herramientas "...inferidas a su vez de / que derivan a su vez de ..."
Aunque de esta forma pierdes la idea de que las herramientas te conducen a las matemáticas, e introduces la idea de que las herramientas surgen de las matemáticas. ¿D'autres avis?


----------



## Domtom

l_DiNgO_l said:


> Me incomoda un poco traducir "renvoyer" por "remitir", "hacer referencia a" en esta frase:
> 
> ".....dans lequel les technologies nouvelles s’appuient sur des outils de simulation de plus en plus sophistiqués, renvoyant eux-mêmes à des théories mathématiques dites avancées et/ou émergentes...."
> 
> "...en el cual las tecnologías nuevas (_o nuevas tecnologías_) se apoyan en herramientas de simulación cada vez más sofisticados, que utilizan/hacen referencia/nos remiten a su vez a teorías matemáticas llamadas avanzadas y/o emergentes...."


 
A mí me gusta tu intento; prefiero la opción del paréntesis; en vez de "herramientas" también se puede "instrumentos"; sofisticadas; "hacen referencia" no me gusta demasiado, las otras dos, sí; en vez de "llamadas", creo que suena mejor "conocidas por".


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Muchas gracias linspiration y Domtom!


----------



## Camillou

J'aimerai traduire "ces mots renvoient aux éléments se trouvant sur le drapeau de son pays", est-ce correcte " esos pelebras remiten a los elementos se encuentra sobre la bandera de su país".

Merci.


----------



## yserien

estas palabras remiten a los elementos que se encuentran en la bandera de su país, traducción literal.
Unas palabras evocan los símbolos de su bandera.


----------



## Inka0

Hola,
No tengo claro como traducir la expresión "_prié de renvoyer à.._.". Es una frase en un documento oficial que se envia para firmar. La he traducido por "_por favor, devuélvase a..."_
Qué os parece?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Tu traducción me parece bien.

Otra posibilidad: *se ruega devolver a.*..


----------



## Pinairun

Devuélvase a...

Creo que es una  fórmula.
Saludos


----------



## Inka0

Muchas gracias a los dos


----------



## lulukay89

hola!!!
comment je pourrais traduire "renvoyer"?
Voilà ce que je souhaiterais envoyer à un DRH qui m'a accepté dans son entreprise pour effectuer mon stage:

"Muchas gracias para/de aceptarme en su empresa. 
De hecho, desearía efectuar mis prácticas del 5 de Enero hasta el 27 de Marzo 2009.
Necesito también saber  lo que será mi misión para completar mi convenio de prácticas. Por mi parte, me gustaría mucho trabajar en el departamento del marketing. 
Pues, voy a enviarle tres convenios de prácticas, usted debe firmar los tres y se queda con una copia. Los dos otros me los remite, por favor. 
Gracias y espero su respuesta.
Le saluda atentamente.
Firma. "
Merci d'avance! 

S' il y a d'autres erreurs dans mon texte, n'hésitez pas à me le faire remarquer!
j'ouvrirais dans ce cas d'autres fils afin de trouver une solution.
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Ce serait : volver a mandar; mandar por vuelta de correo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## lulukay89

Merci Gévy!
cependant, je voulais juste savoir si vous voyez d'autres erreurs dans mon texte. Si c'est le cas,pourriez vous m'indiquer lesquelles afin que j'ouvre d'autres fils pour trouver une solution!
j'ai surtout une hésitation avec ma première phrase : 
"Muchas gracias para/de aceptarme en su empresa".
Merci d'avance! ;-)


----------



## Gévy

Pour cette autre question, lis ces fils que tu aurais pu trouver dans nos dictionnaires au mot "gracias":
Muchas gracias por haberme escrito....
Gracias por aceptar nuestra cita
Gracias por el  halago
Gracias por interesarse en mi?
Gracias por la gran hospitalidad durante mi pasado viaje a Francia.
gracias por la piedra del desierto
Gracias por la sorpresa
Gracias por ser tú...
Gracias por su atención / por el tiempo dedicado.
Gracias por tomarte el tiempo
Gracias por tu amable/gentil invitación
Gracias por tu visita
Gracias por/para

No hace falta que abras otro. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## lulukay89

Muchas gracias Gévy!!


----------



## clada

Je voudrais traduire "renvoyés à" dans une phrase dont le sens n'est pas limpide!
"A ses yeux, les objets méritent d'être gardés dans une cave ou une pièce isolée, entassés les uns sur les autres sans ménagement, *renvoyés à leur usure et à l'infirmité*"
Est ce que le verbe *renvoyé* se traduire par *reducido*? Ou avez vous d'autres idées?
Merci


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Je dirais : *devueltos*.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Aplicado

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos​Hola:

no entiendo del todo la expresión en negrita en la siguiente frase:

 L'histoire de vie ne peut être qu'une illustration du fonctionnement d'une société et, comme telle, elle *renvoie **préalablement* à l'analyse la plus rigoureuse des structures, des productions matérielles et mentales de cette société.

¿Alguien puede ayudarme?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Maupassant

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Hola amigos,

busco "renvoyer" en el CNRT y en el Petit Robert y no encuentro una acepción que case con este "renvoyait".

Contexto: La obra de Oscar Wilde.

Frase: "Cette expression *renvoyait au mythe* de Dorian Gray. Dans le roman de Wilde, le portrait se charge de toutes les laideurs qui naissent des actions du modèle...".

Mi traducción: "Esta expresión *hacia alusión *al mito de Dorian Gary."

¿Qué os parece mi traducción?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## alinapopi

Buenos días,

Creo que también se puede usar _remitir a, _aunque tu traducción me parece adecuada.

Saludos,


----------



## Maupassant

Se me acaba de ocurrir, tras leer los posts anterior, ¿qué os parece "evocar"?

"Evoca el mito de Dorian Gray"


----------



## Fred-erique

J'ai un autre doute sur la traduction proposée par la page http://hispaclases.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=204&Itemid=34

Quatre candidats sur dix avaient oublié de* renvoyer* leurs dossiers dans les délais requis.
A cuatro de cada diez candidatos se les había olvidado *volver a enviar *sus expedientes en los plazos requeridos.

J'aurais plutôt mis *reenviar *ou *mandar de vuelta *. Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------

